# Baby fancy ball python



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Hey u guys does anyone have any tips on getting a young ball python to quit striking he's only about a month old qnd we just got him from the pet store but he is very aggressive....I am constantly handling him and he seems to be doing better but am I doing the right thing thanks for ur help yaw


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Only way to tame down a defensive snake is to handle them,

Noticed how I used the term defensive instead of aggressive? There's no such thing as an aggressive snake only defensive,

However not every snake is alike some grow out of it and tame down nicely some will be defensive for the whole duration of there lives,

I have a friend who has a very defensive 7 year old royal that's been like that since it hatched you get what you get with snakes they each have there own character and behaviours.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Reptile girl123 said:


> Hey u guys does anyone have any tips on getting a young ball python to quit striking he's only about a month old qnd we just got him from the pet store but he is very aggressive....I am constantly handling him and he seems to be doing better but am I doing the right thing thanks for ur help yaw


Firstly he's not being aggressive, he's being defensive. He's tiny and your hands are large and being where he is his fight or flight instinct means he had to stand his ground. Handling helps, and there are plenty of videos on how to pick the snake up from behind rather than approaching him head on. Normally once picked up they stop striking unless you wave your fingers around in front of him. If he does strike it's not going to hurt, he's tiny.

To be honest, having a hatchling that has this reaction is better than having a shy and retiring snakes as it normally means the snake will also have a good feeding response.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> I have a friend who has a very defensive 7 year old royal that's been like that since it hatched *you get what you get with snakes they each have there own character and behaviours*.


This too.


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

I apologize....I work with animals and aggressive is a more common term used so forgive me when I say aggressive tho I do agree.....in my opinion there is no such thing as an aggressive animal they are just scared.....I appreciate the tips....and he seems to be calming down......I also have a question... what is the best substrate that holds humidity....I am currently using reptile bark and I live in a very humid state but I want to make him q humidity box qnd I'm not sure what to use if anyone has any tips it would be appreciated


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Royals don't need excessive humidity, and too damp a substrate can lead to issues such as an RI or scale rot. If you already live in a humid location then there should be no need to increase it. The only time people increase humidity is for the few days after a snake has gone through the blue stage of a shedding cycle. Then they either spray water from an atomiser bottle or place a tub filled with damp sphagnum moss in the enclosure until the snake sheds.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

I tend to keep my humidity around the 60 to 75% mark for my royal sometimes it goes up to 80% - 85% depending on the weather in the UK at the time his substrate is fairly dry mix of bark chips and coir I do lightly mist his enclosure after he comes out of the blue stage of shedding,

And as Malc said they don't need excessive humidity but short periods of high humidity isn't going to harm them,


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Malc said:


> Royals don't need excessive humidity, and too damp a substrate can lead to issues such as an RI or scale rot. If you already live in a humid location then there should be no need to increase it. The only time people increase humidity is for the few days after a snake has gone through the blue stage of a shedding cycle. Then they either spray water from an atomiser bottle or place a tub filled with damp sphagnum moss in the enclosure until the snake sheds.


Thank u so much


TheHouseofReptilez said:


> I tend to keep my humidity around the 60 to 75% mark for my royal sometimes it goes up to 80% - 85% depending on the weather in the UK at the time his substrate is fairly dry mix of bark chips and coir I do lightly mist his enclosure after he comes out of the blue stage of shedding,
> 
> And as Malc said they don't need excessive humidity but short periods of high humidity isn't going to harm them,


I have no way to check his humidity as to the fact I just got him but I keep a water dish for him to soak In his aquarium.....should I still mist?


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Reptile girl123 said:


> I have no way to check his humidity as to the fact I just got him but I keep a water dish for him to soak In his aquarium.....should I still mist?


First thing I'd say is get a digital hygrometer it's always best to have these on hand just incase the humidity levels are higher than the animal requires,

And only mist after the snake has come out of the blue cycle of shedding you want to lighty mist the enclosure there's no need for it to be soaking wet as this is how they end up with a respatory infection or scale rot.


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> First thing I'd say is get a digital hygrometer it's always best to have these on hand just incase the humidity levels are higher than the animal requires,
> 
> And only mist after the snake has come out of the blue cycle of shedding you want to lighty mist the enclosure there's no need for it to be soaking wet as this is how they end up with a respatory infection or scale rot.


Ok like I said I am completely new to snakes and I should have probably done my research but what is the blue cycle??


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Reptile girl123 said:


> Ok like I said I am completely new to snakes and I should have probably done my research but what is the blue cycle??


First picture is of my 4 year old corn in the blue stage of shedding and the second is after she came out of shed notice the difference in the colouration of her eyes and her skin.


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> First picture is of my 4 year old corn in the blue stage of shedding and the second is after she came out of shed notice the difference in the colouration of her eyes and her skin.
> 
> View attachment 366773
> 
> View attachment 366774


Ok so it's when there eyes turn that Grey color.....btw I'm only 16 which explains my inexperience....my dad suprised me with Phoenix as a present.....you seem to know a lot so if u can give me any newbi advice it would be aprieceiated


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Reptile girl123 said:


> Ok so it's when there eyes turn that Grey color.....btw I'm only 16 which explains my inexperience....my dad suprised me with Phoenix as a present.....you seem to know a lot so if u can give me any newbi advice it would be aprieceiated


I'm fairly new myself I only got into reptiles mid 2021 pretty much the stuff I have learned over the last year is thanks to Malc, Ian and a few other members of this forum as well being able to go out and about meeting other people who also keep these wonderful animals and being able to get hands on,

The advise I can pass on as a keeper myself is if you are ever in doubt about anything don't be scared to ask for help if you are clear with what you say there will always be someone on this forum that will be happy to guide you and if you ever feel that you need to take your snake to a vet do so, 

Trust your instincts but most of all have fun with it.


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> I'm fairly new myself I only got into reptiles mid 2021 pretty much the stuff I have learned over the last year is thanks to Malc, Ian and a few other members of this forum as well being able to go out and about meeting other people who also keep these wonderful animals and being able to get hands on,
> 
> The advise I can pass on as a keeper myself is if you are ever in doubt about anything don't be scared to ask for help if you are clear with what you say there will always be someone on this forum that will be happy to guide you and if you ever feel that you need to take your snake to a vet do so,
> 
> Trust your instincts but most of all have fun with it.


Well thank u ......mr.....I don't know your name ....lol I hope that we will be able to help each other in the future


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

My messages are always open if I can help I'll be more than happy to.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

There are some basic care sheets and guidance on heating in the sticky posts at the top of the snake section of the forum EG this one on Royals 

I tend to wait until the snake is coming out of the blue phase before increasing the humidity by daily spraying. If you do end up with a poor shed then there are several methods to assist the snake to get rid of the old skin.

Digital hydrometers such as this one can be had for under £10 and they are good enough for monitoring how humid the enclosure is. - DONT get the zoo med dial type ones that stick on the rear wall - they are so inaccurate


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Thank u malc


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> I'm fairly new myself I only got into reptiles mid 2021 pretty much the stuff I have learned over the last year is thanks to Malc, Ian and a few other members of this forum as well being able to go out and about meeting other people who also keep these wonderful animals and being able to get hands on,


Thanks for the compliment. All we can do is pass on our experience or opinions. Sometimes we all agree, sometimes we don't. Like most things in life there is often more than one way to achieve something


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

AN UPDATE ON PHOENIX 
Over the last few days he has been doing a lot better tho he is still at times defensive he is beginning to get used to me crawling on my arms instead of striking I thank you all for your help and if you guys have any more tips just message me


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)




----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Reptile girl123 said:


> View attachment 366828


Also can anyone tell me what morph he is??


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Reptile girl123 said:


> Also can anyone tell me what morph he is??


He's a normal.


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> He's a normal.


Ok I wasn't sure lol


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Bottom left of the picture - is that duct/Gorilla tape or similar?


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Don't laugh lol and yes I know that if he gets stuck to it it will rip his scales off......I'm kinda broke right now so I made a diy hide and about the whole duck tape thing.....it's glued down so that even if it comes undone it won't stick to him cuz the glue covers the sticky part


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Reptile girl123 said:


> Don't laugh lol and yes I know that if he gets stuck to it it will rip his scales off......I'm kinda broke right now so I made a diy hide and about the whole duck tape thing.....it's glued down so that even if it comes undone it won't stick to him cuz the glue covers the sticky part


Please... don't take chances... remove the duct tape hide and substitute it for something more suitable, even half a flowerpot would be better. Also it looks like sand as a substrate ? - if so ditch that and use something more appropriate. It does annoy me when they don't really have the funds to look after an animal and take shortcuts.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Reptile girl123 said:


> Also can anyone tell me what morph he is??


A clearer picture would help. It looks like a bog standard normal, but it does have some funky markings - what was he sold to you as ?


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Malc said:


> A clearer picture would help. It looks like a bog standard normal, but it does have some funky markings - what was he sold to you as ?


I would have to ask my dad and as I said earlier I'm planing to switch to reptile bark.....asap and hold on I'll get a better pic


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)




----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Reptile girl123 said:


> View attachment 366838


He might just be a normall but some one said a morph and I apologize I did not expect to get the snake it was a present from my dad


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

He's not a normal. The light blushing on his head and in the brown down his back, and the fading of the markings towards his belly on the flanks suggests to me that its a Lesser.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's a picture of a lesser I produced in 2019 - you'll see the similarities between mine and yours


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Malc said:


> Here's a picture of a lesser I produced in 2019 - you'll see the similarities between mine and yours
> 
> View attachment 366868


They are almost identical


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Reptile girl123 said:


> They are almost identical


And I also sent u a message malc I need your opinion on something


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Reptile girl123 said:


> And I also sent u a message malc I need your opinion on something


 Replied


----------

